# This site!!!



## Ordnancebob (10 Mar 2002)

Is it common to see so many error messages in various threads?
 "Page Not available" seems to be far to common a message!

Ordnancebob


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2002)

I haven‘t noticed anything like that. (I‘m usually the last to know though...    ) Anyone else seeing this type of problem?


----------



## Andrew (10 Mar 2002)

I ALWAYS have that problem but I thought it was just me and my computer(it‘s a P.O.S.)


----------



## Pikache (10 Mar 2002)

*raises hand*

Just click refresh many a times, and the thread should appear


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2002)

Ok, that‘s alarming...

How long has this been happening?
Is it only on this site? Only the war diary?

I‘ll track down the cause of the probem, but more info will help speed things along...

Thanks


----------



## enfield (10 Mar 2002)

I‘ve encountered the same problem... it takes multiple attempts to get into a thread. 

Also, when I hit the back button on my browser from a specific thread, it takes me back to the category - but as the category was a week before. Kinda hard to explain, hope that was srta clear.


----------



## McG (10 Mar 2002)

> Originally posted by Enfield:
> [qb]
> Also, when I hit the back button on my browser from a specific thread, it takes me back to the category - but as the category was a week before.   [/qb]


I‘ve had both these problems.  The "Page Not available" error has been around for atleast the better part of a month.  The other error is less in your face, and I assumed it to be a fault of my browser.


----------



## Ordnancebob (11 Mar 2002)

Good to see it‘s not just my computer. Although I am on many other forums without nearly as many "Message not Found" errors.
 I guess this is something for the site administrators to look at. 
 Some threads open fine but a large number give me the error message esp. the multipage ones


----------



## Yard Ape (11 Mar 2002)

I have noticed the error msg too.  It seems to be random, but I have not been looking for any pattern in it.  Too frequent would be my only comment.


----------



## Drummy (11 Mar 2002)

Hi all,

I have been having this problem as well and thought it was because of my upgrade to IE6, so I went back to factory status with IE5, but the problem continues, although not as bad. I can‘t remember exactly when it started, but have been keeping a log since 31 Jan. It wasn‘t always the same threads or the same forums but would differ from one evening to the next. I too, thought it was my ‘puter and it was driving me crazy. Hope this helps a little Mike

Drummy

PS:   At about 2035(AST) all pages/threads were giving the Page cannot be displayed error. I had to load another web page and then reload this one to view anything here and amend this message

Drummy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Mar 2002)

Yep, it all helps! I wish I could say I now know what the problem is, but I don‘t. I‘ve started monitoring some of the system stats, so hopefully that will show what the problem is.

In the mean time, if I can get a few people to report what time they saw the errors, I can match that up with the stats.

Thanks again all, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## rceme_rat (11 Mar 2002)

I experience difficulty finding threads every time I visit the site. 

It takes two, three, or even more attempts to pull messages up -- regardless of time of day, or whether I am searching a lead page or later page in the thread.


----------



## Andrew (29 Mar 2002)

I don‘t know if its just me with this problem but I log in and it still tells me I am not logged in.....At first i thought I forgot my password but when I wrote my password wrong then it tells me i have an invalid password.  It‘s not a big hastle but was just letting ya know.

Andrew


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Mar 2002)

Hi Andrew,

It sounds like you might have cookies disabled. Your login information is stored as a cookie, so if you have them turned off, you will always have to log in. You can check your setting by going through your browser options. If you have trouble, let me know what type of browser you have, and I‘ll try to help.

Cheers


----------



## Harry (30 Mar 2002)

Maybe it is the comms research guys checking out who‘s who and causing the system too max out, maybe I‘m just paranoid, LOL.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Mar 2002)

Heheh. I think (hope) they have better things to do with their time than subvert some second rate Internet message board.   

Anyway, I‘m working on a potential solution for this problem, though it‘s going to take a couple of weeks to get it finished.

Hope you guys can hold on!   

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Apr 2002)

Ok, the upgrade is done, and first reports are that it didn‘t help with this problem.   

I‘ll keep digging, so please bear with me!


----------



## bossi (8 Apr 2002)

2120 hrs (Daylight Savings Time, Toronto)

I‘d assumed it was simply because there were so many of us accessing the War Diary at the same time ... (chuckle - well, okay - I just thought it was "busy")

Comical that so many of us had experienced it, but hadn‘t thought anything of it ... (textbook example of reaction to jamming ...)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Apr 2002)

Ok folks, I may have found a temporary fix to the white screens. Please, if  *anyone* sees a white screen on this forum, please let me know!

I‘m trying to track the source, and feedback from you guys will help a lot.

Thanks


----------



## Andrew (10 Apr 2002)

I had one or 2 of those white screens today...........and this time i could get back for about 40 refreshes or "back"‘s

Andrew   

  :mg:         :evil:  
(die evil white screens)


----------



## bossi (10 Apr 2002)

approx 2220 hrs (Toronto time) Tuesday evening, I kept getting the TCP error msg - I couldn‘t even post a msg in this thread.
However, for the most part when I clicked "back" and then "forward" in my browser the War Diary page would then come up without any delay ... (?)
This morning - no problems at all ... (?)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Apr 2002)

Ironically, the site was down from about noon to midnight (roughly). So white screens all around!

Ok, let‘s start again... If anyone sees white screens *now* please let me know.   

Thanks, and sorry for the hassle!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Apr 2002)

haven‘t gotten white screens today but another problem is popping up (11am NDT) in that when the main page loads I get a "Runtime Error has occurred and do I whish to debug." Also the Menu system will not load. 
  :cam:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Apr 2002)

Also I can‘t seem to read the mailing list archives.


----------



## Drummy (11 Apr 2002)

Hi Mike,

Everything working OK this evening. No white pages and no slow-downs.      Looks like you may have it solved

Drummy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Apr 2002)

Glad to hear it. Now I think I know what the problem is. I‘ve got a temporary solution in place, and am working on something a little more permanent.

Thanks for all the info guys...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Apr 2002)

NFLD_Sapper, I didn‘t forget you.   

I‘ve replaced the menu system with a less problematic version. Hope this one works OK for you.

As for not being able to read the mailing list archives, do you mean that the messages are there, but many have no text?

If that‘s it, then that‘s another problem I know about but haven‘t had time to fix yet.    I‘ll keep you posted. Maybe some time this weekend...

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Apr 2002)

Ok folks, I‘ve *finally* solved the problem. The temporary measure I had in place to stop the white screens is now gone, and we‘re "permanently" fixed.

Thanks for your patience all!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Apr 2002)

Mike, most of the time this is what I see when I go looking at the archived messages:

Posted by "F.A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net> on Thu, 18 Apr 2002 08:23:34 -0600
--------------2D79DEFEB62AA631CDBD1E65
Content-Type: text/plain

Hope this helps   

Chimo!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Apr 2002)

Yeah, I know about that one... It‘s next on my hit list.   

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Apr 2002)

Ok, any messages posted to the mailing list archvie forum here should now look a bit better.

The old ones are not fixed, I may get around to that at another time. Any posted from here on in should be easier to read. If you have any problems though, let me know.

Cheers


----------

